# Craigslist logging...well sorta logging!



## GeorgeS (Jun 17, 2015)

I am utterly amazed at what people allow to be cut up into firewood! Found a local add on Craigslist for "free walnut firewood rounds, you haul it it's yours". When I went over to check it out I was amazed at what I saw! I asked the guy if he contacted a saw mill to see if they wanted the tree and his response was "they said they couldn't do anything with the rounds". I very tactfully and politely informed him they needed to see the tree before it was cut into sections! Anyways I cut up some of the "smaller" pieces and hauled them out of there. I couldn't even think about doing anything with the bigger pieces. They were huge and easily weighed a couple hundred pounds a peace or more.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2015)

You lucky dog! I'd give up my 70's era polyester onesie for a truckload of that stuff!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 17, 2015)

Great find hope you can find a way to get the rest of that treasure home
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 17, 2015)

Another treasure trove! Glad you were able to snag some. It's a great wood if you don't breathe the sawdust! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 17, 2015)

@DKMD Hey Doc if you don't mind paying the shipping I'll put a rough cut piece in a flat rate box the size of your choice.

David I told him if any of those big rounds get passed up on by the guy coming tomorrow I would be Back for more! He's honna call me. He has a tulip poplar and another walnut to take down too and he's gonna call me. I promised his wife I would drop off a couple surprises too after I turned something. Oh and she gave me a burl, not sure what kind, she bought for a project she never did. It's not a big one but I'll get something small out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 17, 2015)

George, that walnut looks like it should yield some fine color. Love working with it green to keep most of the light creamy color of the sapwood. Let it sit too long, and it will lose that brightness...just sayin in case you were thinking along those lines.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 17, 2015)

@TimR thanks for the tip! It has some beautiful color in it! From brown, to purpleish (is that even a word), cream and some green. I'm gonna try and get to as much as I can wet but that won't be much! I'm definitely a hobbyist so it's whenever the kids, yard, house and wife don't need me for something else!  The rest will have to be turned dry.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh did I mention that walnut dulls a chain saw blade faster than a frogs fart through water!


----------



## TimR (Jun 17, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @TimR thanks for the tip! It has some beautiful color in it! From brown, to purpleish (is that even a word), cream and some green. I'm gonna try and get to as much as I can wet but that won't be much! I'm definitely a hobbyist so it's whenever the kids, yard, house and wife don't need me for something else!  The rest will have to be turned dry.


Well...hindsight being what it is...if you can't turn it, then try to cut some blanks in perhaps 3" square size with some of that sapwood in them...I think once they start to dry, and even before then, they'd be easy sell to folks here. Cutting down to that size and stickering them will help prevent losses from checking too. I do agree that it's a bit more forgiving than a lot of woods, but I think the smaller blanks would be cool.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 17, 2015)

@TimR I will see what I can do.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 17, 2015)

Good for you George! That's a great find... should keep you in turning blanks for a while...


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice find. I see trees cut up like this all the time. just today I turned down a maple that was laying on the ground but cut into 2' sections. If the folks would have called me before they cut it I could have used it. Oh well. More for the firewood guys I guess.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 17, 2015)

Great find, George. I'm ashamed to admit it now, but when we first moved here 20 years ago (long before my current addiction) I put that kind of walnut and locust and mulberry and cherry into the wood stove.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 18, 2015)

@barry richardson you are right about that!

@Allen Tomaszek Same for this one! Some section even longer. That oney glove is sitting on is about 2-1/2' tall.

@Tom Smart At least you now know the error of your ways LOL! Hey walnut makes great firewood, just not out of a 2-1/2' wide or bigger tree. That's what the small stuff is for.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @DKMD Hey Doc if you don't mind paying the shipping I'll put a rough cut piece in a flat rate box the size of your choice.



You're too kind, but I've got plenty of wood to keep my busy. Enjoy those purple fingers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 19, 2015)

Mama said, "Stupid is as stupid duz.....". Just like the guy shot by his "Polish friend" during deer season would have lived if he hadn't, opps better stop there.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 20, 2015)

Makes me want to . Here where we are I have to scratch for good large Walnut logs. I am bringing a large load of jumbo logs from Joplin, MO on Monday. Thats about 450 miles from here but no choice. Demand for Walnut is at an all time high and supply for jumbo logs is at an all time low. Some people just don't understand what they have. Shame it was cut into small chunks like that. You think someone cutting it would have said something to someone.  Nice score for turning wood though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 20, 2015)

@gvwp what size are jumbo walnut logs?


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 21, 2015)

There's more prairie here than timber so large walnut trees are pretty scarce. All of the big ones I see are in peoples yards. I just gave away an 8', 22" walnut yard tree log for firewood because it was loaded with wire fencing. We were born 100 yrs. too late for the big walnuts. Gary


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 21, 2015)

There are certaint trees in my opinion that just shouldn't be burned. I know sometimes it's a pain in the butt to find someone to do something other than turn it into firewood but how can you look at that wood and say "oh yea that will make some great firewood". It's too pretty not to find someone to use it appropriately. There are usually some options available to most people if they take a minute to look. If your options are all used up then burn away but damn that wood is pretty. I would feel guilty with every piece I threw on the fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 21, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> @gvwp what size are jumbo walnut logs?



There are 15 logs. 24" and up. 4300bf.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## elnino (Jun 21, 2015)

Funny thing I came Thursday and took a bunch of crotches! They were big and heavy.


Did u get the massive burl??? I must see it


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 22, 2015)

@elnino You got some wood from Tony and Joanne also? I got a really good size section that has a burl on it. It's not a huge burl though and I think it may have a soft spot on the back too. I haven't had a chance yet to cut it off. I'll try to take a pic for you in a few minutes.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 22, 2015)

There two, this is the bigger of the two. I can't get to the other one at the moment. It may also just be a very old branch pruning.


----------



## elnino (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah was supposed to go on Wed! We would have meet but I was teaching a friend coring. 

I got most of the big crotches but not the biggest one!

I found burl but might have soft spots and a lot of the little burls were hollow inside. 

I looked at the poplar too but was there walnut in that pile too? 

Def nice wood I wish I made platters and bowl blanks cuz of piths and cracks I might end up with small blanks on some pieces rather than 20inchers.....

But anything not over 12inchers will become hollow forms


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 22, 2015)

@elnino Nice, did you take any of those big boys back behind the shed? I took three pieces, all had crotches and one had those two burls on it. I told him if the guys coming behind me didn't take all of it to let me know. Tony was really cool, he said "don't worry I have another walnut and a tulip poplar that need to come down too". Guess I'll be going back!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 22, 2015)

Guess it may be time to cut some Walnut trees.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

10 years ago I had been logging and milling walnut for a couple months when I cut down a tree in my way and discovered this bright red starburst pattern in it. I haven't logged very many walnut since then. 

But the walnut that grows in my FBE patch has a lot of sap just like I like . . .






This walnut was logged in a different part of the county. Bet you never seen any like this before.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 22, 2015)

@Kevin If our walnut looked like that maybe I wouldn't have so much firewood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 22, 2015)

@Kevin That's some pretty wild looking Walnut! I'd be jumping up and down like a little girl if I milled that!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> @Kevin That's some pretty wild looking Walnut! I'd be jumping up and down like a little girl if I milled that!



I never found any more like that. I was a green logger back then and thought heck all these walnut in here must look like this, but it was only 5 trees. I would be logging all I could find of it right alongside the FBE because I never seen walnut like that from anywhere else in the world. I run into some weird stuff down here sometimes.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 22, 2015)

So, I've seen light colored streaks in freshly cut walnut, but they rapidly turned brown as the wood dried... Did those light streaks remain?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

DKMD said:


> So, I've seen light colored streaks in freshly cut walnut, but they rapidly turned brown as the wood dried... Did those light streaks remain?



They did up until I sold them which if I recall was months after they were stickered like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

